# Cable Crossover Machine



## jamie77 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all, i am wanting to purchase one of these now after deciding to ditch my old pr power gym.

Does any one know roughly how much these cos and where would be the best place to get one? Cheers.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cable+crossover+machine

about £300/400 looks like


----------

